# Having some issues compiling, help?



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

I'm compiling straight AOSP and everything has been working, except log cats. I get this error every time:

- exec '/system/bin/sh' failed: Exec format error (8) -

Anyone know what to do? I'm not new to all this at all but this error is particularly new and I don't like it lol.

Also how would I stop the recovery folder from showing up in my .zips? I stopped it from flashing but I have a folder with some files in it each time. Thanks guys.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## JBirdVegas (Jun 11, 2011)

icanhazdroid said:


> - exec '/system/bin/sh' failed: Exec format error (8)


Check that path that seems like an odd place for sh to live

What OS you on?


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

JBirdVegas said:


> Check that path that seems like an odd place for sh to live
> 
> What OS you on?


I thought so too, and I couldn't find it in any other rom except for CM. I'm compiling on OS X Lion. 10.7.3 to be exact

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## JBirdVegas (Jun 11, 2011)

Well it could be related to building on a Mac not sure about that aspect. Perhaps someone who builds on a Mac can help


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Maybe it's a permissions issue. Can you use a terminal emulator or adb shell and execute something with the borne shell?

Something like

sh -c ls /system

should show the contents of system.

Did you get any errors while building? Check your build logs.

Also...that error...that is on your device (nexus) logs, right? Not your PC logs?


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

yarly said:


> Maybe it's a permissions issue. Can you use a terminal emulator or adb shell and execute something with the borne shell?
> 
> Something like
> 
> ...


so I apologize for reviving this thread, I recently switched back to OSX and when searching for a solution to this issue get again I found this.

Also I didn't realize you replied... Two months ago. Sorry for not getting back sooner lol. I'm not running a self compiled rom at the moment, I'll test that tomorrow.. But actually the error was on my computer, when running adb logcat in the terminal.

Again sorry for the extremely late reply.. If you could still help me out I would really appreciate it


----------



## tiny4579 (Oct 21, 2011)

icanhazdroid said:


> so I apologize for reviving this thread, I recently switched back to OSX and when searching for a solution to this issue get again I found this.
> 
> Also I didn't realize you replied... Two months ago. Sorry for not getting back sooner lol. I'm not running a self compiled rom at the moment, I'll test that tomorrow.. But actually the error was on my computer, when running adb logcat in the terminal.
> 
> Again sorry for the extremely late reply.. If you could still help me out I would really appreciate it


Just curious, did you make the zip yourself or with make otapackage? Also does adb shell work? You may have a secure boot.img. it can be repackaged but I'm not sure how to do it while building. You could just flash imoseyons kernel. Just some things to consider.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

tiny4579 said:


> Just curious, did you make the zip yourself or with make otapackage? Also does adb shell work? You may have a secure boot.img. it can be repackaged but I'm not sure how to do it while building. You could just flash imoseyons kernel. Just some things to consider.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I was thinking I needed to insecure the boot.img, but flashing Imoseyon's kernel didn't help. And of course I'm using otapackage, lol. Shell shoiuld work but I haven't had a chance to try. I'm going to fix the boot.img in the source later but I'm really confused by this because it always works in Linux whenever I compile.. and I didn't think logcats would need an insecure boot.img..

EDIT.. Shell does not work


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Probably a permissions issue then. It's not a solution to the fix (as you'll have to figure out why it isn't compiling correctly), but you can change the permissions on your /system/bin/* and system/xbin/* directory contents to be correct.

Everything in /system/bin should be 0755 permissions and the owner should be root and the group should be shell.


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

birdman said:


> Birdman signing in.


Thanks man, I'll try that next time I'm on Mac. I'm attempting to deal with these ubuntu ati issues... For now. I just think it's strange that this only happens on OSX

Edit... Why did it quote birdman...?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## imperticus (Dec 17, 2012)

icanhazdroid said:


> Thanks man, I'll try that next time I'm on Mac. I'm attempting to deal with these ubuntu ati issues... For now. I just think it's strange that this only happens on OSX
> 
> Edit... Why did it quote birdman...?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


sorry to bump this again, but i have the same problem, and cant find a solution on the internet.

Did you manage to fix the problem?


----------

